# Vortex-Besucher Teil 1



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2004)

Moin moin,

auf Stipvisite zuhause, ausnahmsweise Kontrolle der Filterbehälter auf lebensfähigen Inhalt und was entdecken meine Augen ?    ... eine Kröte (diesmal aber wirklich eine, man sieht die enormen Warzen und für mich keine sichtbaren Schwimmhäute), bloss wieder mal welche ?

Wielange der kleine da drin war kann ich nicht sagen, er sah auf jeden Fall stark erschöpft aus von den vielen Runden, die er im Vortex drehen musste und machte kaum Anstalten, davon zu hüpfen.

Aufgrund der vielen Amphibien in Pfütze 2 werd ich wohl die Definition "Störteich" nicht mehr benutzen dürfen, also, ab sofort "Froggi- und Krötenpfütze"   :cry: 

Kann mir endlich mal jemand ein gutes Amphibien-Buch empfehlen ? Habe zwar "den grossen Kosmos Naturführer "Pflanzen und Tiere", aber der ist mit diesbezüglich zu allgemein gehalten. Würde zwar auf ein BufoBufo (__ Erdkröte) tippen, bloss woher kommt der und wie kam er in den abgedeckten Vortex ?


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2004)

*bufo bufo*

bufo bufo *baby*

sag ich mal

und ......die gehen doch wie __ Frösche ins Wasser


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Carsten,

wer hat jetzt das Männchen, wer dat Weibchen ? Und warum iss meiner kupferrot und deiner dunkel ?

Haste keine Literaturhinweis/Buchtip für mich ?


----------



## Roland (31. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

schau doch mal hier:


Der Farbe nach dürfte es ein Männchen sein!


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2004)

Hallo
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3405149363/naturecom09/028-2758699-5449300
http://suche.netscape.de/suche/search.jsp?sg=Suche&q=bufo+bufo&wo=

zur Färbung u.a.

http://www.bund-naturschutz-erding.de/pages/woerth_amphibien4.htm
http://www.bund-naturschutz-erding.de/pages/woerth_amphibien4.htm

zu meiner Bufo hab ich eine besondere Beziehung

nicht nur das sie wunderschön singt..
sie hat sich  auch schon mehrfach zu mir auf die Brücke gesetzt 
und wir haben dann zusammen die Perseiden Schauer beobachtet......
 8)   

(hier fehlen noch ein paar Smileys aus der alten Kollektion....)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Karsten, Roland,

danke für die Links, waren sehr interessant .... 

@Karsten
aber ne Buchempfehlung hassu keine ?  :cry: ... scheu war die __ Erdkröte ned, was wohl eher an den tagelangen "Umdrehungen" lag   

Mit den alden Smilies, da funk ich mal den Admin an, der kann da sicher was drehen


----------



## karsten. (1. Sep. 2004)

*re*

@Jungteichbauer
@Tommi
@Admin

hallo ihr Drei !
der link 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3405149363/naturecom09/028-2758699-5449300

ist doch ein Buchtip  !
dort stehen auch die Rezensionen dazu,
bei bol.de  stehen noch mehr 

meinen 4 Arten Reptilien am Teich lese ich 
eigentlich mehr Schöngeistiges vor !


----------

